# Using Bath Mats in the Cage



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been looking to test out the various types of beddings that can be used in the rat cage so that I can do a comprehensive review on as many of them as I could. So far, I've tried fleece, aspen shavings, shredded aspen, IKEA Borris mats, and a Carefresh/Aspen pellet mixture. I have not tried towels as I hear they can get a bit dangerous for small rat feet and can make loose threads when chewed.
I recently heard about people using bath mats in their cages and was wondering if they were using the rubbery-y mats that go inside of the bath tub to make it less slippery or if they are using the fluffy rug-like mats that go outside the bath tub to soak up water when you step out. 

Are the same worries that we have with towels not applicable to the bath mats?

Can anyone using the bathmats send me a link as to which ones they are using?

How long do they typically last before you have to wash them? Until you throw them out?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

*bump*


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't use them myself but I'm pretty sure that people are using Borris mats from IKEA, they are the ones that go outside of the tub, here is a link to them. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80186688/


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, I've done an extensive review on the IKEA Borris mats. They are doormats, and work well. However, I found they smelled quickly with 7 rats. I'm hoping to get some information on using the bath mats/rugs.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I am using bath mats and bath towels. They go under fleece on DCN shelves. It is really hard to tell if the towels do anything good as far as reducing smell, but I keep using them anyway. The fleece smells so BAD that I have to change all 4 shelves every other day and the towels too. I have easy access to towels due to work in hospitality. Here's my tip: try to get to know some hotel and ask for discarded linen. Hotels routinely discard damaged towels which may have just a tiny unwashable spot, and be perfectly fine for use, but not up to strict brand standards, and thus have to be trashed.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

So do you wash the ikea mats in the wash We?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I did; however, my family was uncomfortable with washing in the same machine as the rat laundry, so I had to go to the laundromat to get it done. I found that it often wasn't worth it as the public machines were not very efficient and the mats did not get very clean. Not to mention, they did not fit will inside the machines. This probably also attributed to the poor washing.
This is why I'm interested in the bath mats as they are more pliable and are easier to just toss into the machine.


----------



## Bookwormjess (Dec 4, 2015)

I have thought about using the memory foamish microfibery bathmat for out side the tub. They are highly absorbant and washable and almost like a sponge. Im using them for shelves first as a trial they seem like they will cut down easily. Im considering sewing/quilting a fleece cover on them to keep them from chewing the mat. The mats for drying dishes are very simular to these.


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

I go to the thrift store and look for heavier pillow shams. I can find them for 99 cents. I wash their stuff with a unscented laundry soap and add 1/2 cup of vinegar directly in the machine. Then I dry with unscented dryer puffs. They wash up great and no pee residue smell.


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto (Jun 10, 2015)

I like bath mats for the absorbent features but the rats loooove to rip them up more than anything else
I usually clip fleece overtop of the mats and possibly its because they have been on fleece for so long but all my rats seem to consider bath mats a toy more than a liner


----------

